# Daten aus Excel auslesen



## hallo (27. Jan 2006)

Hallo!

hab alles nötige unternommen um mit java excel-dateien zu bearbeiten. hab einiges gelesen und mein ersten "test" geschrieben. bin jetzt aber völlig verzweifelt

Hier erst mal der code: 

```
FileInputStream fis=new FileInputStream("C:\\test.xls");
		
		HSSFWorkbook wb = new HSSFWorkbook(fis);
		
		fis.close();
				
		HSSFSheet s =wb.getSheetAt(0);
		
		int rowHeight=s.getDefaultRowHeight();
		
		System.out.println(rowHeight);
```

meiner meinung nach müsste auch alles funktionieren. (poi-3.0-alpha-1-20050704.jar is auch importiert)

bekomme diese fehlermeldung:

Exception in thread "main" java.io.IOException: Invalid header signature; read 662647290660672593, expected -2226271756974174256
	at org.apache.poi.poifs.storage.HeaderBlockReader.<init>(HeaderBlockReader.java:88)
	at org.apache.poi.poifs.filesystem.POIFSFileSystem.<init>(POIFSFileSystem.java:83)
	at org.apache.poi.hssf.usermodel.HSSFWorkbook.<init>(HSSFWorkbook.java:230)
	at org.apache.poi.hssf.usermodel.HSSFWorkbook.<init>(HSSFWorkbook.java:211)
	at tabelle.main(tabelle.java:15)

kann damit aber absolut nix anfangen. 
wahrscheinlich hab ich bloß ein kleines detail übersehen... 

vielen dank schon mal für eure hilfe!

mfg


----------



## Bert Brenner (27. Jan 2006)

Sieht so aus als währe das Format der Exceldatei von POI nicht zu verstehen.

Was steht denn in tabelle.java in Zeile 15?

Ist das mit dem schliessen des InputStreams eigtl. an der Stelle ok? Liest der beim Konstruktor aufruf von HSSFWorkbook gleich alles ein?


----------



## hallo (27. Jan 2006)

hallo,

in zeile 15 steht:
		HSSFWorkbook wb = new HSSFWorkbook(fis);

keine ahnung ob des schliessen in ordnung is, aber soweit kommt er ja gar nich. 
sonst noch irgendeine ahnung?


----------



## Bert Brenner (27. Jan 2006)

Womit wurde die Datei erstellt? Wenn mit nem neuen Excel, dann wähl doch mal beim speichern aus er soll nen Format von Excel 98 oder sowas benutzen.

Weil, so siehts ja so aus als ob der Header aus der Datei nicht zu den Formaten passt die poi lesen kann.


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Jan 2006)

alpha = nicht unbedingt stabil

schon mal eine andere version probiert?


----------



## hallo (27. Jan 2006)

@bert brenner:  hab vergessen, dass ich die datei einfach reinkopiert hab, hab jetz ne neue erstellt, da funktionierts... frag mich nicht warum.

@bleiglanz: ne hab ich nich, aber mit der neu erstellten funktionierts...

falls weiterhin probleme entstehen, hol ich mir einfach ne andere version

trotzdem danke!


----------



## André Uhres (27. Jan 2006)

```
import java.io.*;
import jxl.*;//Alternative
...
        Workbook workbook = Workbook.getWorkbook(new File("C:\\test.xls"));
        Sheet sheet = workbook.getSheet(0);
        Cell a3 = sheet.getCell(0,2);
        String stringa3 = a3.getContents();
```


----------

